# Looking for old mask



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Hope this is the correct forum for this.

So I get nostalgic for one old mask in particular. Turns out the brand is collectible who knew? I am seeking a Top stone witch mask from the era of 1960-1980. Unfortunately I get lazy and I should be looking for this thing daily.
Thought I would post on here for leads or ideas on where to find it.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I think I may have had a mask exactly like that...but it has long since rotted away and been thrown out....One Halloween I got it out and the nose came off, broke my heart....(keep in mind I was a child and didn't know how to take care of latex...)


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Iv'e been following these old masks, Several people had these masks in Town. never had one myself but the vampire girl as memory serves was prevalent. 
http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lwf095N6Zr1qemxfbo1_400.jpg


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Yes I am familiar with the Vampire girl, she pops up the most. I know there are people who have the original molds to make them from but I don't hear anything from them when contacted.


----------

